# Southern California Newbie!!!



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

:welcome: to AT.

Inland Empire Midget here :darkbeer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mark. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:slice::slice::slice::slice::slice:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archery Talk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

:welcomesign: To *AT*


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*What's up bro*



FJ Crawlin' said:


> I'm a newbie. Just bought a Bow Tech Iceman 50-60lb bow and I'm interested in learning the ropes for successful hunting. I live in Running Springs, CA.
> 
> Mark


Mark-

Welcome to the AT! I also live in SoCal. Shoot me a pm man! :darkbeer:


----------



## FJ Crawlin' (Dec 28, 2009)

Oooops...2009 Black Ice from Bow Tech! Damn newbies... I appreciate the warm welcoming and hope to have a chance to listen and learn while enjoying my bow.


----------

